# Canada!!



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear All,

Just to let you know that my family and I are going to live in Toronto, Canada for one year from from August 24th. I will be working for a cord blood company called Cells for Life and an IVF unit called Markham Fertility Centre. This is the unit which I rave about which does blastocyst only transfers! They are both owned by an obstetrician and gynaecologist called Mike Virro who is brilliant. 

I intend to carry on with my work on fertility friends although there will clearly be a time during the move when I will not be able to contribute to the site.

Regards,

Peter


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

All the very best Peter!!!!!!!!!!! and thank you for all you do.

Enjoy Toronto (hope SARS has gone by then!)

Love Sue
xxx


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Have a wonderful time in Toronto. We have an office there - so (re your post yesterday) I'll at least have somewhere to stay if we do come over for tx.
Thanks again Peter 
Fee


----------



## fiona_lk (Oct 24, 2002)

Hi Peter,

Just wanted to say that I also hope you have a wonderful time in Toronto - I've only been there once with work (so no sightseeing), but I found it a very nice place.

And to put yours and SueL's mind at rest, I can guarantee that SARS is being stamped out in Toronto using the software I support - there isn't any better in the world, I can assure you. 

This also means I have lots of contacts in the Ontario Police if you ever find yourself (hopefully not) in a jam 

Fiona xxx


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

deborah said:


> Dear Deborah,
> 
> No, it is called Cells for Life but they do exactly the same kind of work as Cryocare.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hellen (Feb 3, 2003)

Peter

Wishing you all the best to you and your family during your time in Canada.

Thanks for eveything you do for FF.

Hellen


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Hellen said:


> My pleasure!
> 
> Peter
> 
> ...


----------



## Gwyn (Jan 27, 2003)

Peter,

Just to say I wish you lots of love luck and happiness in Canada.

If the tx Im doing now doesnt work- you may get a visit. I shall come and find you.

Thank you for everything you do for us on this site.

Your amazing.
love
Gwyn


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Gwyn said:


> Good luck! if things don't work out my website is www.markhamfertility.com
> 
> Peter
> 
> ...


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

deborah said:


> I have a feeling Peter will be getting quite a few visitors to Canada !!!
> hope he wasn't trying to get rid of us lot!!! No chance!!!
> Deborah x


Sounds a good idea to me!! How about a FF meeting in Toronto or Niagara Falls?

Peter


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi Peter 


What a good idea !! Im up for it !! 


Love Gail xxxxxxxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi Peter
Just wanted my good wishes to you and your family for your time in Canada. Hope you all enjoy it.
Thanks for all the help and support you have given on this site ... so pleased you aren't deserting us!
Love
Dee
xx


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dee said:


> Hi Peter
> Just wanted my good wishes to you and your family for your time in Canada. Hope you all enjoy it.
> Thanks for all the help and support you have given on this site ... so pleased you aren't deserting us!
> Love
> ...


Thanks,

I intend to carry on helping FF as much as I possibly can during my stay in Canada. As everythting is web based there should not be a problem.

Peter


----------



## carols (Apr 16, 2002)

Congratulations on the new job.

Does this mean A. we can all stay at your place when we want a holiday  and B. will you answer all the questions with a Canadian accent 

Although it is very near to your move, have you thought of coming to the meet on 2nd August so that we can all show our appreciation for all the help you have given us??

Come what may.... have a great time over yonder sea.

Carol


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

carols said:


> Dear Carol,
> 
> Many thanks for your good wishes. I will be on hols on August 2 but thanks for the invite, it is a very nice thought on your part.
> 
> ...


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Hi Peter

Not that i have used your service, but i would also like to thankyou for all your work on here. I hope you and your family enjoy your time in Toronto.

Best wishes
Love Kim


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

kimric said:


> Thanks for your good wishes,
> 
> Peter
> 
> ...


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

bump!


----------

